# Driver Usd Audio D2-rt



## lokatos (Mar 13, 2010)

Dear I ask you great favor I have a pair of D2-RT audio usd horns I unfortunately broke a pilot I ask her which drives for replacement and I have to take thanks you


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They were Motorola piezo drivers. Those drivers will be hard to find since Motorola stopped making them about a decade ago.

I don't have a suggestion for good piezo replacements.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a set of image dynamics cd1v3 I'll sell for cheap 
It's a phenolic dome ( similar to piezo but better) 
Well it's not similar it's completely different it's a cloth dome like a tweeter, mounted on a compression driver with a phase plug , they sound pretty good actually it would be a great replacement for what you have 

Pm me if interested, I have a brand-new working set there about 6 years old


If you want to give yourself a really good substantial upgrade , contact Eric Stevens on this form he makes The best horns the world is ever seen for cars , He has a really wicked set of compression drivers out right now that would rock your world and be night and day difference then that crummy Pizero siren you have. 

I also have a set of Beyma cd10nd compression drivers I'm selling that are very very good I'm only asking 225 for both of them shipped. , there less than a-year-old and both of them have brand-new diaphragms .


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Disregard I won't ship overseas , I had a very very bad experience in the past and won't do it again .. 

I would just contact Eric Stevens and see what he can do as far as getting a set of drivers 
If all else fails , look at the b&c de500 or find a set of JBL 2408h (not the -2) A set of those would be pretty nice too... in my honest opinion The Stevens audio compneo is pretty unbeatable right now, for a neodymium compression driver for a car with Wideband use


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

lokatos said:


> Dear I ask you great favor I have a pair of D2-RT audio usd horns I unfortunately broke a pilot I ask her which drives for replacement and I have to take thanks you


As Jason noted, USD was using Motorola.

Motorola no longer sells them, but you can purchase them from CTS here:

CTS Tweeters, High Frequency Tweeters and Horns- CTS formerly Motorola for good quality and cost effective systems. CTS speaker upgrades. CTS tweeters here.

They're a cheap item; you'd probably be better off with an Italian made product like 18Sound, B&C, Faital, etc.


----------



## lokatos (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Patrick ... could you give me the driver references here were talking about? P.S I found drives selenium D2500 ti nd what do you say?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

lokatos said:


> Thanks Patrick ... could you give me the driver references here were talking about? P.S I found drives selenium D2500 ti nd what do you say?


For the money, I prefer the Celestion CDX1-1445


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

lokatos said:


> Thanks Patrick ... could you give me the driver references here were talking about? P.S I found drives selenium D2500 ti nd what do you say?


The D2500Ti is a great driver and will outperform the Celestion recomended by Patrick.


----------



## lokatos (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Erik so your advice and I buy selenium driver? do you think that I can set minimum frequency. thank you


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Eric Stevens said:


> The D2500Ti is a great driver and will outperform the Celestion recomended by Patrick.


It depends.

I personally prefer compression drivers with an extended top end. It's the reason that I tend to use very very small compression drivers. For instance, I've used the BMS 4540ND in many of my projects.

To my ears, the small compression drivers offer a smoother treble due to the smaller diaphragm. It's the same reason that I prefer 3/4" and 1" domes to 1.25" domes.

YMMV









Here's the response graph of the Celestion. Note the extended and smooth response.









Here's the Selenium D2500 TI ND for comparison's sake.

The larger compression drivers will outperform if your goal is a low xover point. I generally cross my compression drivers with a 1st order highpass around 15-20khz. (yes, you read that right.)

So I never have any issues with distortion in the lowest octaves, due to such a high xover point.

If you're using a low xover point, the larger Selenium will outperform the Celestion. The recommended minimum xover point is 2200hz.

The Selenium uses a 1.7" voice coil. IIRC, the diaphragm is also 1.7" in diameter.

The Celestion uses a 1.3" voice coil, with a 1.3" diaphragm.

To me, the Celestion is a lot like a 2/3rd scale version of the B&C DE250. Both are ceramic, both have mylar diaphragms. Neither model offers a shorting ring.


The Celestion is dramatically cheaper than the Selenium; the Selenium D2500 TI ND sells for over $100, the Celestion is $45.


The Celestion competes directly with the Selenium D220TI at $50.



TLDR: If you're spending $50 on a compression driver, the Celestion CDX1-1445 and the Selenium D220TI are two popular options. If extended treble is important to you, my personal preference is the Celestion. YMMV. The Selenium is the obvious choice if you want to spend $50 and cross over below 2000Hz.


----------



## lokatos (Mar 13, 2010)

Dear Patrick thank you very much. you were really kind .. for it would be important to have a minimum frequency of 800Hz which driver do you recommend?


----------



## lokatos (Mar 13, 2010)

The woofer use this Altec Lansing Als8


----------



## Izay123 (Jun 9, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> As Jason noted, USD was using Motorola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All this horn talk gets me wanting to Dissect a pair of the new Klipsch RF-7ii/RF7iii/RC64ii Reference Mains w/Large titanium compression drivers & re-purpose them as in-car speakers in my next experimental build. (Many hate on klipsch for their horns; I love unconventional items though--& the higher-end ones sound great when driven with the right amp--at least my RF83's did the trick for me--even in an apartment: NO NOISE COMPLAINTS for three years!!!). I think part of this was their ability to articulate nuances in dialogue & music even at low volumes that mostly goes unheard on most systems until the volume is turned up. 

Can you compare the RF7ii top end to any of the car-audio specific horns? I love the crunchiness of the new klipsch higher-end stuff: perfect amount of top-end edge detail without getting honky or harsh. IMO the best "purely live" speakers I've heard in the price range. (It also doesn't hurt to have 1W/1M efficiency of 101db & undistorted peak handling of 1000watts)

Check out these Beauties:


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

Izay123 said:


> All this horn talk gets me wanting to Dissect a pair of the new Klipsch RF-7ii/RF7iii/RC64ii Reference Mains w/Large titanium compression drivers & re-purpose them as in-car speakers in my next experimental build. (Many hate on klipsch for their horns; I love unconventional items though--& the higher-end ones sound great when driven with the right amp--at least my RF83's did the trick for me--even in an apartment: NO NOISE COMPLAINTS for three years!!!). I think part of this was their ability to articulate nuances in dialogue & music even at low volumes that mostly goes unheard on most systems until the volume is turned up.
> 
> Can you compare the RF7ii top end to any of the car-audio specific horns? I love the crunchiness of the new klipsch higher-end stuff: perfect amount of top-end edge detail without getting honky or harsh. IMO the best "purely live" speakers I've heard in the price range. (It also doesn't hurt to have 1W/1M efficiency of 101db & undistorted peak handling of 1000watts)


No need to dissect them. Just buy the parts you want here:
Klipsch Archives - Speaker Exchange


----------

